# Another mom with newly diagnosed teen (m)



## dragon5 (Feb 1, 2002)

My son is 14. I've seen recipes for IBS on the net but they're "grown-up" food that kids hate. What do your children eat?(We thought at first it was a bug, because he got it when on a trip with his grandparents but that was August, all tests came back negative and after tests this Monday we got the dx of IBS.)I'm trying to stabilize him right now so he's not plagued with diarrhea and we're making some progress. I'm just at a loss what to feed him that he'll enjoy and be able to feel somewhat like a normal teen. Appreciate any help. I knew already that life isn't fair, but thought he'd have a few more years before he had to realize it!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi dragon and welcome, one of our bb members wrote a cookbook for IBS which is not an easy thing to do.







Called eating for IBS. She also wrote a new book just released called first year IBS and I cannot tell you how highly I recommend that book for the newly diagnosed. Both books are here and you can read chapters of the first year there. http://www.firstyearibs.com/ Also for more info read the post what a waste of my time by lauraRN as I just posted a lot of information to it. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=43&t=000024 Hope that helps


----------



## angeluv (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Dragon,I am new here but read your post with interest. My son is now 17. He was misdiagnosed (ulcers) for 1 1/2 years and then, was diagnosed with Colitis 1 1/2 years ago. (The specialist calls it Colitis, the family doctor calls it IBS.) Anyway, I wanted to tell you about a site for teens...it has recipes the kids send in. I printed all the recipes, put them in a notebook and let my son choose the recipes he would like to try. Since he is on a lactose free diet, most of the recipes work fine for him. We add variety to some of the favorites, we try to incoprpoate the recipes with family meals, etc. The site is: http://pages.prodigy.net/mattgreen I hope the recipes work well for your son. We were very happy to find them! I want to look into the book "Eric" recommends also.I hope to learn more on this site. I find the most frustration for me, as a mom, is the ignorance of teachers, administrators, etc. in helping my son deal with his condition in school. He has misssed out on alot of things he should be enjoying. I am also frustrated with the doctors. Does anyone elses child have trouble with people believing that their child has a disease of the bowel because they "look" healthy?? My son has gone to extreme measures to use the restrooms, etc., while at school. Long and very frustrating story!!! Needless to say, stress is a factor for him too. I am at my wits end.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hi dragon5- i'm a 14 year old girl in 8th grade and i know how difficult it is for me especially but even for my parents too. eating the right foods is a HUGE part of IBS, you have to have amazing willpower and stamina to cut out of your diet things like soda, egg yolks, chocolate, and dairy products. at school and friends house is probably the worst time for me because everyone is eating normal things and i'll pull out my bag of saltines...not too cool. I'd really love to talk to you and your son more, i've never known anyone with IBS at my same age and i'd be interested to see if he goes through the same things i do. maybe we could swap e-mail addresses, post me back if you're interested. hope all is well! - Claire


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm the mother of a 14 yr. old 8th grader who was recently diagnosed with IBS. I'm so sorry to hear about the schools giving you all such a hard time. I have had just the opposite with my son's school. He's missed approx. 20 days since Jan. when his symptoms started. His guidance counselor and principal have been wonderful, as well as all of his teachers. He has permission to use the nurse's bathroom, eat anytime he needs to and can come in at 10:00 a.m. if he's having a rough morning. Right now, he's only having pain with bm in the morning, but the pains lasts about an hour and then he goes off to school. I'm considering hypnotherapy for pain management. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Viki_j (Mar 25, 2002)

I am a 16 year old girl and have such bad problems with school that sometimes all i want 2 do is kill myself. I have encountered the same problem that people think i'm making it up to get a day off, just because it looks like there is nothing wrong with me. I dont think my friends really believe me either, or if they do, they dont understand.I've never met or spoken to other teenagers with the same problem as me. I always thought i was a freak! If anyone wants to talk or email me or anything i'd love to talk to other people. I'll check out that recipe site it sounds good. I still havent figured out what foods i cant eat yet, so if anyone can offer help on that i'll be grateful. thanx.


----------

